# im doing a water curing (need help asap)



## ddavid (Jun 12, 2007)

ok so today was is the day i harvest. ive been doing a lot of read about water curing lately and i wanted to try this on my first harvest.. im a little confused about this hole water curing thing... first off my bud type is a sativa strain outdoor grown using advance nutrients 3step with some carbo load liqued and phosorus addative and a dutch master product.
its been 6months now and its time to harvest. 

well the reason y i wanted to try water curing is well i had a lot of bugs in my bud so water curing was a must sence it drowns those dam *****

well i trimmed my buds and now there sitting in water. i justed wanted to no if i had to dry the buds first b4 i put them in water or is it ok to put the buds in water right after trimming?

i need to no step by step what to do cause the buds have been sitting in water for about 4hrs now.. what should i do take them out or leave them there for 7days and change the water each day

ive read some any posts now im all confused cuz i read u can put the fresh buds in water to cure and get the chemicals out them use a dehydrator but then i go and search more and read that people dry the buds first then put in water for 7days then dry again.... argg i need help asap i dont wannna **** anything up...


----------



## ddavid (Jun 12, 2007)

ok well i thought i was going to get a quick reply but no... so like a said b4 i just harvested like 6-7hrs ago june 11 07. i grew a sativa outdoor strain which had lots of buds so i took the buds and put them in water to kill any thing that was alive that wasnt suppost to b there. i was about to do a water cure but i read to many posts about water curing and got myself confused... i still want to do a water cure but i needa no a little bit more about it b4 trying... well what i read in a few treads that u can put the fresh wet buds into the water to flush the chemicals out of the buds but then i read a different post and it says u have to have dry buds.... i need step by step instructions on this method cuz i dont wanna **** these lovely buds up (its my first harvest and got 2oz 1 plant) well i didnt flush my plant for 2weeks i just chopped them cuz they looked like there were trying to reveg and because i didnt flush thats 1 reason y im going with a water cure

right now the buds are back into the card board box with strings setup
i just hope the buds dont mold cause of the extra water thats on it..
( i did shake a lot of the water off)

common guys i need some help i never got to this stage and im egar to learn about drying and curing phase


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sorry man wish i could help but have never done a water cure before. Why don't you just hang them to dry and cure in jars? *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey man,
Water curing is more prone to mold. Typically what is recommended is that you use a food de-hydrator (like the one on TV "Ronco food de-hydrator") to speed the process up. (this is what the OG FAQ stated is best) If not I would get a fan on them as soon as possible or they will mold. You need to expell as much of the water as possible.

Check your PM box.


----------



## ddavid (Jun 12, 2007)

y hang dy them u said? well i dont want to be a a hole but if u read my second post i said i didnt flush them cuz the buds were tryin to revert to veg again and plus i had some unwanted bugs so i drown them in water.

the 7days water cure is for me i want to flush the nasty stuff out the buds b4 i smoke them

common people times awasting 

i just needa no if i can put them in water after trimming or not.. and then into a dehydrator for a few hours


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 12, 2007)

This is all I can find on short notice.  Hope it helps:

*Water Cure
*Unlike other curing methods, *the water cure is performed after the marijuana is dried.* Powder and small pieces are most often used, but the cure also works with whole colas. The material is piled loosely in a glass or ceramic pot which is filled with luke-warm water. (When hot water is used, some of the THC is released in oils, which escape and float to the top of the water.) Within a few hours many of the non-psychoactive water-soluble substances dissolve. An occasional gentle stirring speeds the process. The water is changed and the process repeated. Then the grass is dried again for smoking.

THC is not water-soluble; so it remains on the plant when it is soaked. By eliminating water-soluble substances (pigments, proteins, sugars, and some resins), which may make up 25 percent of the plant material by weight, this cure may increase the concentration of THC by up to a third.

Marijuana cured by this method has a dark, almost black colour, and looks twisted and curled, something like tea leaves. The water cure is frequently used to cure dried fan leaves and poor-quality grass.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is what I would do.
1. trim all leaves and stuff hang em for a few days. 3-5 until the feel dry. (I found they dry quicker with pre-trimming prior hanging)
During the first few days of hang drying the plant will cease all of it's chlorophyll production. Fresh cut still has a little life left in it for the first day. sorta of like any other cutting it takes a day or two to die completely.
2. lay out all the fluffy little lower growth buds and leaves trimmed onto a carbaord peice and just rotate once a day while the rest (bid buds) are hang drying.
3. then start the soak and then de-hydrate.

Just my 2cents. 

Most people just do the hang dry and jar method (easiest way) so thats why its hard to get an answer.


----------



## ddavid (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry for the rush i just panic'd when i got confused.. well like i said for the 3time the reason y i am doing the water thing is i didnt flush my plants for a few weeks with water because the plant started to reveg so i had to harvest early... plus it was outdoor grown sativa which had lots of bugs and what not so i thought what the hell ill give my buds a bath in cold water to clean that gunk off it ( catapillers left **** drops on the buds)
.all the bugs die and sink to the bottom and at the same time the nutes are flushd out the plant. there for giving u a smother smoke rite? whiter ash = cleaner smoke still same buzz!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see your method and results.

Good luck!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

ddavid said:
			
		

> ( catapillers left **** drops on the buds)


 
Oh come on man. that adds a little to the flavor man.  
Good luck I hope we helped you out.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## ddavid (Jun 14, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Oh come on man. that adds a little to the flavor man.
> Good luck I hope we helped you out. Hope it works out for you.


 
yup they taste real good... my wacko friends cousin put 1 in a bowl live and smoked it.... 

well ok its been 5days hanging in a box with strings they were dry in the outside then when i put them back in a jar the sweated. getting nervus to try this when the buds are done drying...

ill let yall no

but how do i post pictures?


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 19, 2007)

Mold Mold Mold.....watch out Bud


----------

